# Recruiting Agencies in Cyprus



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi All,

Need your help to advise me about the names (websites if possible) of the largest recruitment agencies in Cyprus. Focus is on senior positions in Finance and Management.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tounzz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help to advise me about the names (websites if possible) of the largest recruitment agencies in Cyprus. Focus is on senior positions in Finance and Management.
> 
> ...


Take a look at the sticky thread on useful websites. There are several recruitments sites on it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Veronica 






Veronica said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

www.grsrecruitment.com is also a good one.


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent, thanks Zin!


----------

